# What's the point of CPS - Silver level?



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been urged by so many Canon folks to join CPS, even if just the free Silver level. So, I finally did.

I looked into CPS Gold and Platinum, and I might upgrade at some point in the future, but for the moment I just went with Silver.

The expedited repair time doesn't seem to make a difference because Canon seems to send gear back as "finished" sooner than the amount of time listed without being a member.

The 24 hour hotline doesn't strike me as something many people who would be a member of CPS would need to use (maybe I'm wrong on that).

I just don't really get the Silver level. Gold, Platinum, and Cinema all have benefits that make sense to me, but it seems Silver is more or less just about using minor benefits for the purposes of data collection and mining (equipment owned, type of photography, etc.)

Is there something else to it? Are your repairs looked at more closely when you send stuff in or anything? Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining - I realize that you get what you pay for - I'm just curious if I'm missing the point of being a Silver level member.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: What's the point of CPS Silver level?*

I just realized that I could be using the 24 hour hotline right now to ask what the point is.

Maybe that's the point of it! ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I just don't really get the Silver level.



That's why the free EU cps gives you "Silver" for just owning 2 cheaper camera bodies. The one good thing about it is the 5 working days repair time (at least around where I live) which is 1/2 or even 1/3rd the time it could take otherwise.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 14, 2014)

As in 2 Rebels or something?

I thought CPS was called CPN everywhere else.


----------



## pwp (Dec 15, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> I thought CPS was called CPN everywhere else.


Everywhere else other than where? Timbuktu? 
CR has a global footprint, not just your particular part of the planet...

Canon Professional Network (CPN) is a website for Canon pro photographers and videographers to discover the latest news, product information and so on.

-pw


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 15, 2014)

You should demand your money back.

They list the benefits. Its free. What is not to get? You get those benefits. They get a way to send you information to try to sell you more things. (it's an exchange)
An example of those other things?: CPS Gold and Platinum. 

is it working? "and I might upgrade at some point in the future". Hmmmm.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 16, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> You should demand your money back.
> 
> They list the benefits. Its free. What is not to get? You get those benefits. They get a way to send you information to try to sell you more things. (it's an exchange)
> An example of those other things?: CPS Gold and Platinum.
> ...



Hi there!

Thanks for reading the part of my post where I said, "Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining - I realize that you get what you pay for - I'm just curious..."

Wait? You didn't read that?

Bummer.


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 16, 2014)

One - it is free

Two - It starts you in the door and I don't believe you get the exclusive 24/7 support otherwise

Three - Be aware that the program has changed in the last couple of years - you used to get I think a couple of cleanings, maybe 4 a year, some discount on repair, etc, and other similar but it cost you $75 and Gold was $150 dollars. So the biggest shift is Canon made Silver free, cut some of the benefits, and then for Gold, while the cost was cut by 30% and I think they added one more product cleaning, that has stayed close to the same.

Other things that has changed, or perhaps I haven't noticed, I thought the point totals required used to be higher,


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 16, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > You should demand your money back.
> ...



Hi! Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed your post. I read your whole post and I responded. I disagree. Statistically it was bound to happen. Reading up and down the responses, has anyone agreed with you?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 16, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > TexPhoto said:
> ...



What is there to disagree or agree with?

I posted a question.

Unless you're disagreeing with my assertion that I want to know if there is more to CPS Silver than I currently understand, there quite literally is nothing to disagree or agree with.

In actuality, statistically - it impossible to disagree with a question. The chance of it happening is 0.

I think you're misreading my post.


----------



## slclick (Dec 16, 2014)

It's a tease, a nice one however. And it's a gateway drug to Gold level which is worth every penny.


----------



## icassell (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm a gold level member now, but I've used the 24/7 hotline more than once. If something goes wrong on the weekend, it's nice to be able to have someone to talk to so you can potentially fix issues before Monday morning.


----------



## tonyespofoto (Dec 16, 2014)

The point of Silver membership is to get your gear repaired quickly. If you are a professional, a quick turnaround is imperative. Without a membership in CPS, my understanding is that you are in line with everyone who owns a Canon product that needs repair. My understanding is that the turnaround time can be 2-4 weeks. If you are a CPS member, the turnaround is quick, usually about 5 days including shipping both ways. The Gold or Platinum memberships, I believe, can offer even faster turnaround. I have been a CPS member now for probably 30 years. I don't recall when the program commenced, but as soon as it did, I gratefully signed up. Before the advent of CPS, I had a couple of not-so-good encounters with 3rd party repairs. Canon's professional products are very durable, so I haven't needed repairs all that often. Canon has all the tools, something that 3rd party repair facilities will likely not have. If you've dropped a lens, for instance, having the collimators to test the repair is very important. CPS has always done a great job for me. I have found the prices to be fair as well.


----------



## RGF (Dec 16, 2014)

tonyespofoto said:


> The point of Silver membership is to get your gear repaired quickly. If you are a professional, a quick turnaround is imperative. Without a membership in CPS, my understanding is that you are in line with everyone who owns a Canon product that needs repair. My understanding is that the turnaround time can be 2-4 weeks. If you are a CPS member, the turnaround is quick, usually about 5 days including shipping both ways. The Gold or Platinum memberships, I believe, can offer even faster turnaround. I have been a CPS member now for probably 30 years. I don't recall when the program commenced, but as soon as it did, I gratefully signed up. Before the advent of CPS, I had a couple of not-so-good encounters with 3rd party repairs. Canon's professional products are very durable, so I haven't needed repairs all that often. Canon has all the tools, something that 3rd party repair facilities will likely not have. If you've dropped a lens, for instance, having the collimators to test the repair is very important. CPS has always done a great job for me. I have found the prices to be fair as well.



Also later if you need to upgrade, you can avoid the time delay to qualify. Look at silver as a free option to get you quickly to a higher level.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 16, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch.Conner said:
> ...



"but it seems Silver is more or less just about using minor benefits for the purposes of data collection and mining (equipment owned, type of photography, etc.)" plus lots of support for that. I disagree with that. My fault, I assumed you'd understand I disagreed with the declarative statement, and all the support around it.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 16, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > TexPhoto said:
> ...



Ok, I better understand what you were thinking now.

I should clarify.

What I meant, in the context of the post, was that to me, given my understanding of CPS Silver at the time I posted the original post, it seemed to me, that it was primarily a way for Canon to collect data from users.

I wasn't trying to posit that I believed that this was all there was to it, as if it was I couldn't imagine many people would sign up. Hence why I didn't "get it". I was simply expressing that based on my limited knowledge (being brand new to CPS), that was what it seemed to me --- and via this thread I was inviting others to chime in and fill me in on what I didn't know.

For example, I didn't know for some people that repairs take weeks. For me, both times that I've sent my 70-200/2.8L in for service, it came back in less than a week and was only with Canon for 2 days or so.

I hope that clarifies where I was going with the original post.


----------



## RGF (Dec 17, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > TexPhoto said:
> ...



If you are concerned about data mining, simply give the minimum amount of information.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 17, 2014)

RGF said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch.Conner said:
> ...



Oh, no - I wasn't concerned - it was just a thought.


----------

